# GPUZ stopped working



## eodeo (Jan 31, 2009)

I was using gpuz since 0.27 on same system and everything was fine untill a week or so ago. It just started refusing to start. That was with version 0.30. I got the 0.31 but same error message: "Could not start driver: The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it."

I have 4850 512mb, c2q 6600 @3ghz, 4gb ddr2, asus p5q running vista 64. I have ati 8.12 catalist drivers.

As far as I can tell, I didnt do anything, but GPUZ just started rejecting to work one day on random. I like to start GPUZ every once in a while to check GPU temp, and one day gpuz just failed to load with that message. It has been like that ever since. I reseted and turned off/on computer many times. Everyting else works flawlessly, no bugs, BSODs, slowdowns... nothing but smooth everything except GPUZ wont work.

Any help appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 3, 2009)

It sounds like ur card isn't installed if it says there's no device associated with it.... Check device manager to see if it's enabled.


----------



## inf3rno (Feb 3, 2009)

Install your drivers again cleanly.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 3, 2009)

inf3rno said:


> Install your drivers again cleanly.




Even better!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2009)

open a command prompt

sc stop gpuz
sc delete gpuz

reboot


----------



## eodeo (Feb 3, 2009)

> Check device manager to see if it's enabled.



I did and it is.



> Install your drivers again cleanly.



I’ll try that when 8.13 come out. What do you mean “cleanly”? How do I do that?
Never mind that. Ati 9.1 came out I’ve just seen. Ok so I downloaded them… what now?

......

Start>run>cmd> “sc stop gpuz” = 
[SC] OpenService FAILED 1060:
The specified service does not exist as an installed service.

Start>run>cmd> “sc delete gpuz” = 
[SC] OpenService FAILED 1060:
The specified service does not exist as an installed service.

Reeboted one after entering in cmd, and once after entering directly in run box.
After reset both yield same result as if I didn’t do anything. Gpuz still reports same error.

Thank you all for your replies. Maybe new ATI drivers will sort it out... I can always hope


----------



## eodeo (Feb 3, 2009)

Turns out I'm an idiot. You didnt mean gpuz.... it occured to me to try gpu-z.. stoping didnt work, but sc delte gpu-z resulted in SUCCESS. I rebooted and sure enough, it started working. both .3 and .31

Thank you Wizzard. maybe write exactly as its supposed to be written, but you were right on the money


----------

